# Welcher Fotoapparat nehmt ihr mit?



## gerald_ruis (11. Oktober 2007)

Mich würde mal interessieren, mit welchem Foto ihr den so unterwegs seid?
Ich persönlich hatte bei meinen bisherigen Alpencross eine digitale Spiegelreflex EOS 350 D dabei.

Zugegeben, etwas spärlich und schwer (mit Objektiv knapp 1 Kg) aber fototechnisch mit mehr Möglichkeiten.

Heutzutage gibts ja extrem kleine und gute Digitale  mit was fotografiert ihr denn auf euren Touren?


----------



## flyingscot (11. Oktober 2007)

Da ich mich im April bei meinem Gardasee-Urlaub sehr über die Größe meiner Bridgekamera geärgert habe, habe ich mir vor meinem TransAlp so eine Super-Kompaktkamera zugelegt: Sony T100. Und vielleicht noch wichtiger: ich habe sie so am Rucksack außen angebracht, dass man auch zwischendurch mal ein Foto machen konnte, ohne gleich alles abzurödeln.

Klappte sehr gut, ich bin sehr zufrieden. Zwar hatte ich einen Ersatzakku dabei, habe ihn aber nicht gebraucht, trotz 300 Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

wichtig bei mir war eine kleine kompakte Camera, die man auch im Einhandbetrieb bedienen kann.

Meine Wahl ist auf eine Canon Powershot A 700 gefallen. Bin sehr zufrieden damit und sie hat die zweite Tour schon überstanden. Die dritte ist in Planung  

Mittels der Fototasche von Deuter (passend zum Rucksack), habe ich die immer am rechten Schulterriemen befestigt. Stört dort in keinster weise und ist immer griff bereit.


----------



## preshi (11. Oktober 2007)

Sony DSC P100. Klein, leicht und macht scharfe Bilder 
Die Akkukapazität reicht für eine komplette Alpenüberquerung mit ca. 300 Bildern (5 MP).


----------



## Carsten (11. Oktober 2007)

derzeit wohl der Brüller schlechthin Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ3
ansonsten hab ich ne Lumix FZ 20 dabei und dieses Jahr ne Dicke DSLR von Cannon


----------



## Freeagain (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte eine Canon IXUS nur kurze Zeit dabei, die das Objektiv ausfahrende Mechanik hat sehr schnell aufgegeben. Vielleicht waren es die Erschütterungen??
Für gute Fotos haben zwei von uns (die Packesel der Gruppe ) eine Canon 20 D bzw. 10 D. Die Bilder sind unschlagbar, doch für eine Alpenüberquerung (jeweils 8 kg die Ausrüstung) eine Zumutung. Man fotografiert die Karawane ausnahmslos von hinten, da Schlusslicht - und der Rucksack scheuert bei dem Gewicht auch das beste Trikot auf. Ein Trost: zweimal flog die Kamera aus dem nicht richtig verschlossenen Rucksack. Dabei hat das Magnesiumgehäuse das Kamerainnere geschützt, trotz Dellen und Kratzer arbeitet die Kamera einwandfrei weiter. Nur der dabei eingedrückte Blitzschuh verhindert ein Aufsetzen des Blitzgerätes. Aber den hat man ohnehin bei keiner Fahrt dabei, es sei denn, man wünscht die hässliche Ablichtung des üblichen "Schockgesichtes" für irgendein Bike-Magazin.


----------



## rotznasenbub (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich hatte eine Canon Powershot A70 mit. Auch hier hat eine Akkuladung (4 x AA) ausgereicht.
Mittlerweile ist sie aber kaputt (ja, ja, die lieben Kinderchen ) und ich muss mich nach einer neuen umschauen. Ich denke aber, dass es wieder eine Canon wird, da ich schon sehr zufrieden damit war.


----------



## decay (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab meist ne Minolta Dynax 5D mit 28-70er 2.8 Sigma Objektiv, wiegt wohl so um 1kg. Akkuladung hält ohne Blitz für mehr als 500 Aufnahmen, zweiter Akku ist meist auch an Bord. Für kleinere Touren hol ich mir meistens die Lumix DMC-FX30 meiner Freundin. Das Mehrgewicht ist mir im Grunde wurscht, meistens hab ich im Lauf der Tour eh noch ein 18kg Bike auf dem Buckel


----------



## Kleinblattagent (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

auch mit mir zieht eine EOS 350 D durch die Berge. Die besagten 1Kg Mehrgewicht merke ich nicht, da die in einer Fototasche an meinem Beckengurt des Rucksackes baumelen. Die Bildqualität ist einfach überzeugend, solange man extreme Hell/Dunkelübergänge versucht zu vermeiden. Leider gibt es die in den Bergen aber zuhauf. Helle Wolken mit dunklem Wald, das mag der Chip nicht ganz so. Eines säuft dabei immer ins Extreme ab. Da dies ein Problem der noch z.Zt auf dem Markt befindlichen Photochips ist (zu geringer Dynamikumfang), werde ich wohl noch ein paar Jahre damit leben müssen. Na ja, mit ein bißchen Tricksen, bekommt man dieses Problem einigermaßen in den Griff.

                Gruß

                  Michael


----------



## Didi123 (12. Oktober 2007)

Lumix TZ2. 
Brennweitenbereich 28 - 280 mm (KB)!  
Bildqualität ist ok und das Teil passt bestens in den Deuter Camera Case S.
TZ3 war mir die Preisdifferenz zur TZ2 nicht Wert.


----------



## CyloC (12. Oktober 2007)

Im Rucksack / Trikot meine alte Sony DSC.
Sofern ein Begleitfahrzeug da ist, eine Bronika.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becky (12. Oktober 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> derzeit wohl der Brüller schlechthin Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ3
> ansonsten hab ich ne Lumix FZ 20 dabei und dieses Jahr ne Dicke DSLR von Cannon



Da kann ich Dir nur beipflichten. Meine Lumix FZ 20 ist sogar schon ein paar mal mit gestürtzt und ausser schrammen nichts dran. Die Canon hats immer gleich zerlegt.
Und die Lumix macht auch bessere Bilder.


----------



## sebot.rlp (12. Oktober 2007)

Welche Kamera Marke würdet ihr grundsätzlich vorziehen. Panasonic oder Cannon?
Ich bin nämlich  zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Digicam zum Biken. Die Kamera sollte auf jeden Fall auch Nachts und in dunkleren Räumen gut belichtete Bilder machen.

Habt ihr da ein paar Empfehlungen?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## dueckr (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe hin und wieder eine Casio Exilim dabei. Wird am Brustgurt des Camelbaks befestigt und ist dann blitzschnell einhändig schussbereit.

Aufgrund der geringen Größe stört sie überhaupt nicht.


----------



## falkd (12. Oktober 2007)

Nikon Coolpix 995 mit Stahlblech-Batterieboden


----------



## drivingghost (12. Oktober 2007)

Ixus 50, nachdem die ein betrunkener Freund hat fallen lassen, nun eine Ixus 70. 
Klein, handlich, schnell.


----------



## spudi (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Mir reicht der Weitwinkel von 28mm oft nicht.
Kennt jemand eine *kompakte* ohne Wechselobjektive, die mit der vergleichbaren KB-Brennweite von 24mm anfängt?
28mm scheint wohl derzeit noch das Maximum an Weitwinkel zu sein, oder??

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (13. Oktober 2007)

hallo ihr,

vor 4 Jahren hatte ich mir eine Canon G3 gekauft. war so ein mittelding zwischen einer kleinen Kamera und einer spiegelreflex. irgendwann habe ich mir dann eine kleine billige gekauft für die hosentasche, weil ich dachte da macht man mal schneller fotos zwischendurch. inzwischen habe ich mir eine nikon D40 dazu eine auqua zoom tasche von deuter






 damit die cam ordentlich gegen wasser, staub usw. geschützt ist.

wenn man schöne fotos will, muss man einfach stehenbleiben und die zeit mitbringen und mit einer spiegelreflex arbeiten. alles andere ist eben nur kleine zwischenlösungen. es kommt halt immer auf die eigenen ansprüche an 

coffee


----------



## polo (13. Oktober 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> mit einer spiegelreflex arbeiten. alles andere ist eben nur kleine zwischenlösungen. es kommt halt immer auf die eigenen ansprüche an
> 
> coffee


was ein schwachsinn.
unter mittelformat geht gar nix.


----------



## Coffee (13. Oktober 2007)

polo, ich meinte auch nciht grundsätzlich, aber die fotos die man mit einer kleinen aus der "hüfte" macht sind eben nciht vergleichbar mit denen wenn man wirklich stehen bleibt. wie gesagt, die frage ist eben was man will.

coffee


----------



## polo (13. Oktober 2007)

ohne ordentlich sunbouncer gehe ich gar nicht mehr vor die tür.


----------



## Eddigofast (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich mache die meisten Fotos mit einer Kompakten RICOH Caplio R5, die ist schön Klein und macht geniale Fotos. Zudem hat sie ein Objektiv 28-200 mm damit läßt sich schon vieles machen. Die Bedienung ist Supereinfach und das Antishakeprogramm verhindert verwackelte Fotos. 






Das sie mit einer Mittelformatkamera vom Typ Leica/Canon etc nicht mithalten kann Erklärt sich selbst.


----------



## thory (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich hatte bislang beim AX (und das wa ja hier die Frage) eine Minolta DIMAGE 7hi dabei. Da diese Kamera aber in die Tage kam habe ich dieses Jahr  die Nikon D80 mit einem 27-200 mm Objektiv (auf KB umgerechnet) gekauft und dann auch damit den Rucksack gefüllt. Da diese Kamera etwas beschwerlich aus dem Rucksack zu ziehen ist und ausserdem keine Movies kann, habe ich zusätzlich eine Samsung NV3, die ich griffbereit in der Seitentasche des Rucksackes trage.

Wenn Ihr Euch meine Gallerie anschaut- die Bilder gleich auf der ersten Seite sind z.B. alle mit der D80 fotografiert genauso wie die meisten Bilder von 2007.

Gruss


----------



## CyloC (13. Oktober 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Ich mache die meisten Fotos mit einer Kompakten RICOH Caplio R5, die ist schön Klein und macht geniale Fotos. Zudem hat sie ein Objektiv 28-200 mm damit läßt sich schon vieles machen. Die Bedienung ist Supereinfach und das Antishakeprogramm verhindert verwackelte Fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Canon hat eine Mittelformat im Portfolio???


----------



## thory (13. Oktober 2007)

CyloC schrieb:


> Canon hat eine Mittelformat im Portfolio???


ich nehme an baugleich mit der Leica MIttelformat


----------



## Freeagain (13. Oktober 2007)

@polo:"was ein schwachsinn.
unter mittelformat geht gar nix."

Wie und weshalb kommst Du auf so etwas? Wenn Du Fototapeten herstellen möchtest, vielleicht. Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle, dass ich meine Rolleiflex 6008 prof dafür mitschleppen müsste, dann graust es mir jetzt schon. Daher bin ich froh, dass sehr gute Digital-Spiegelreflexapparate entwickelt  wurden. Geh mal auf www.croatia-bike.eu, dann wirst Du auf der Gallerie sehen, dass Kompakte unserer Gruppe und insbesondere die Spiegelreflexkamera unseres Fotografen ausreichend waren. Das beweisen auch seine gewonnenen Fotowettbewerbe und Bilder für eine grosse Tageszeitung, als auch Aufkäufe von Fotoagenturen!


----------



## CyloC (13. Oktober 2007)

Freeagain schrieb:


> @polo:"was ein schwachsinn.
> unter mittelformat geht gar nix."
> Wie und weshalb kommst Du auf so etwas?



Vielleicht "size does matter"?  ;-]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GregHead (14. Oktober 2007)

Also ich nehm meine Fuji FinePix F31 mit.
Macht find ich super Bilder, 6,3 MP, ist recht leicht/handlich, aber nicht zu klein dass man die Knöpfe mit nem Kugelschreiber bedienen müsste, Akku hält ewig und kann auch Serienfotografie (ersten/letzten 3 Bilder in ganz guter Geschwindigkeit, Dauerserie lässt zu wünschen übrig).
Ne Spiegelreflex wär mir zu unhandlich um ehrlich zu sein, klar, macht super Bilder, aber bin ich die ausm Rucksack ausgepackt hab ... die kleine passt schön ins Trikot.


----------



## dirkc (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

hab ne Panasonis Lumix FX12. Tolles Teil und viel besser ausgestattet wie die Canon IXUS 70. Antiwackel Automatik und einen Akku für 160 Bilder mit einer Ladung.... das soll Canon mal nachmachen. Bessere Abdeckungen ür die Anschlüdsse so oder so... ach ja.. nen LEICA Objekttiv ist auch noch dran...
Für mich keine Frage mehr... hatte mal be Canon, jetzt nie mehr


----------



## spiritoffreedom (14. Oktober 2007)

Mein Tipp wäre die Panasonic Lumix LX2.
Diese Kamera bietet 16:9 Bildformate an, was vor allem bei Landschafts-, Pamorama- und Raumaufnahmen von großem Vorteil ist. Nebenbei sind alle Funktionen manuell einstellbar, außerdem kann man damit auch im RAW-Format fotografieren.

Anschließend ein Fotobeispiele mit manueller Einstellung:
(Durch die Komprimierung leider schon Qualitätseinbußen)


----------



## gerald_ruis (15. Oktober 2007)

Aufgrund der regen Diskusion habe ich mit dem Thema wohl ins Schwarze getroffen. Warum ich mir überhautpt die Frage stelle ist, dass meine EOS 350 nach einen Fokusschaden vom ALpenx davon getragen hat. Kommt warscheinlich vom Durchrütteln auf den Trails  

Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich, was soll als nächstes mit? Welche Eigenschaften sollte eigentlich eine Digicam für einen Alpencross haben? Für mich zählen:
- Lange Akkulaufzeiten (ich mache so ca. 1500 Bilder auf einer Tour)
- Wenn keine DSR, dann leicht & stabil
- Schnelle Bildreihenfolge für "sportliche" Aufnahmen
- optimal wäre 27-200 mm Objektiv 

Was ist für euch noch eine wichtige Eingeschaft?


----------



## Freeagain (15. Oktober 2007)

Ad Rob_68: "Was eine Mittelformat an Mehrgewicht bringt, hole ich mit meinem neuen Carbonrahmen wieder locker raus. " 
Das ist natürlich ein schlagkräftiges Argument! Bringt mir allerdings auch nicht viel, denn meine Rahmengewichtsersparnis investiere ich in meinen Mittagstisch...


----------



## decay (15. Oktober 2007)

@Freeagain: eben, das is viel besser als das Zeug an die Trolle zu verfüttern. Guten Appetit


----------



## thory (16. Oktober 2007)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> ...
> - Lange Akkulaufzeiten (ich mache so ca. 1500 Bilder auf einer Tour)


 Wie schon mal geschrieben ich habe eine Nikon D80. Mit einer Akkufüllung wirst Du so um die 800 Bilder schaffen, d.h. für 1500 brauchst Du einen 2. Akku oder ein Ladegerät (was unhandlicher und schwerer als ein weiterer Akku ist). 



> - Wenn keine DSR, dann leicht & stabil


 Bis jetzt ist die D80 stabil, hat auch schon Stürze überstanden: ich bin auf dem Rücken gelandet und die Kamera war eben dort im Rucksack. Danach musste ich das Schutzglas für den Monitor tauschen. Ich hatte einen Rückenprotektor an, der verhinderte, daß die Kamera sich mir ins Rückgrat bohrte.



> - Schnelle Bildreihenfolge für "sportliche" Aufnahmen


Was ist schnell? Die D200 ist sicherlich deutlich schneller. Aber so 3 Bilder pro Sekunde schafft die D80 schon: hier habe ich von einem Beinahe-Sturz eine ganze Serie aufgenommen und dann das "dramatischste" Bild ausgewählt:


 Von diesem Sprung habe ich auch eine Serie von 3-4 Bildern gemacht: 


Was dabei eben auch wichtig ist, ist daß der Autofokus schnell genug ist und mir ist noch keine Digcam in die Finger gefallen, die mit der D80 auch nur annährend mithalten könnte. Ich kenne aber auch bei weitem nicht alle Digicams.



> - optimal wäre 27-200 mm Objektiv


ja genau, das gibt es im set mit der D80.



> Was ist für euch noch eine wichtige Eingeschaft?


 Zwei Dinge: Rauschfreiheit bis zu hohen ASA/ISO werten hin. Ich kann 1600 mit guter Qualität nutzen, erst darüber wird Rauschen zum Thema. Und vor allem auch noch Detailsreichtum. Dies wird durch den relativ großen CCD der DSLR erreicht. Der Unterschied zu Bildern einer Digicam ist dann schon deutlich. 
Vergleiche dieses Foto:


. Das mit einer Minolta Dimage 7hi gemacht wurde. Hier sind die Nadeln der Bäüme genauso wie die Haare der Dame im Vordergrund eher als "amorphe Masse" wiedergegeben, man hat nicht das Gefühl das man die einzelnen Nadeln "anfassen" könnte, soll heissen, diese sind nicht wirklich aufgelöst.
Bei diesem Beispiel hingegen sind trotz der Bewegungsunschärfe die Details im Gesicht (Brille, Barthaare) schön aufgelöst und abgebildet:


 Beide Fotos sind hier auf 1024x7xx komprimiert.

Gruss


----------



## swe68 (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe meine kleine Kompaktkamera wieder abgeschafft, weil ich nicht klar kam. Ich brauche irgendwie die Möglichkeiten einer SLR. Sonst fotografiere ich mit einer D200, die aber inklusive Ausrüstung zu schwer ist. Jetzt habe ich als "kleine" Kamera, auch zum Bergsteigen, eine D50 mit einem alten 24-120-Objektiv, das ist optimal - für mich jedenfalls. 
Konstantin (mein Partner) nutzt zum Biken oft die Panasonic LX2. Die kann auch immerhin RAW-Format, was mehr Möglichkeiten zur Kontrolle bietet.


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Oktober 2007)

3 Jahre hat mir meine HP Photosmart beste Dienste geleistet, dann hat sie irgend nen Schaden bekommen und ging plötzlich ständig aus. Hab mir darauf hin ne Kodak EasyShare C 330 besorgt und dieses Jahr in den Pyrenäen dabei gehabt. Klein, leicht und macht super Bilder, demnächst auf meiner Seite zu begutachten!
O.k, sie hat ein sehr kleines Display, aber ich mach eh lieber Bilder durch den Sucher......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Oktober 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> O.k, sie hat ein sehr kleines Display, aber ich mach eh lieber Bilder durch den Sucher......



Ich kann auch nicht mit Display fotografieren, nehme auch immer den Sucher. Hatte jetzt 4 Jahre eine Ixus V2, nun eine Powershot A570. Die Ixus habe ich noch bei ebay für 58  verkauft, hat noch einwandfrei funktioniert. Die Powershot hat mehr Möglichkeiten, ist leider etwas voluminöser. Die Kamera baumelt immer in einer Tasche außen am Rucksack, dann ist sie schnell griffbereit. Dass die kleinen keine gröberen Touren aushalten, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Ixus mochte letztes Jahr lediglich die kalten Morgentemperaturen auf dem Eisjöchl nicht, da ist die Powershot nicht ganz so empfindlich.


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2007)

Mittelformt    Kleinkram


----------



## gerald_ruis (20. Oktober 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge: Rauschfreiheit bis zu hohen ASA/ISO werten hin. Ich kann 1600 mit guter Qualität nutzen, erst darüber wird Rauschen zum Thema. Und vor allem auch noch Detailsreichtum. Dies wird durch den relativ großen CCD der DSLR erreicht. Der Unterschied zu Bildern einer Digicam ist dann schon deutlich.
> Vergleiche dieses Foto:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Erstmal Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung  

Aber kann man die beiden Bilder wirklich vergleichen?
Das obere mit starkem Gegenlicht, dass unter unter "normelen" Lichtverhältnissen  
Interessant wäre ein Vergleich 2er Fotos mit gleichem Licht & Motivverhältnis...


----------



## falkd (20. Oktober 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Wie schon mal geschrieben ich habe eine Nikon D80. Mit einer Akkufüllung wirst Du so um die 800 Bilder schaffen, d.h. für 1500 brauchst Du einen 2. Akku oder ein Ladegerät (was unhandlicher und schwerer als ein weiterer Akku ist).



Quergriff mit 2 Akkus.



> Was ist schnell? Die D200 ist sicherlich deutlich schneller.



Eines der wesentlichen Kriterien bei der Aktionsfotografie ist die mittlere Auslöseverzögerung. Leider tut sich da bei Nikon erst mit den einstelligen Geräten was.



> Hier sind die Nadeln der Bäüme genauso wie die Haare der Dame im Vordergrund eher als "amorphe Masse" wiedergegeben, man hat nicht das Gefühl das man die einzelnen Nadeln "anfassen" könnte, soll heissen, diese sind nicht wirklich aufgelöst.



Meistens wurde aber nur besch.... konvertiert. Man bekommt schon deutlich mehr Details aus den NEFs extrahiert, wenn man anstatt des beigelegten Tools Lightroom oder BB ranlässt. Den Rest kitzelt man halt mit der unscharfen Maske. Und: selbst mit der D70 gibt es deutliche Unterschiede wenn man (notorisch) eine drittel Blende unterbelichtet, bzw. darauf achtet, dass die Kamera im Histogramm nirgends anschlägt. 

Falk D. (D70 + D1h)


----------



## thory (20. Oktober 2007)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> ....
> Interessant wäre ein Vergleich 2er Fotos mit gleichem Licht & Motivverhältnis...



da hast Du natürlich völlig recht. Nur die Fotos in meiner Gallerie habe ich nicht unter diesem vergleichsaspekt zusammen gestellt und habe deshalb auch keinen passendes Fotopaar zur Hand. Tatsache ist aber das die D80 einen erkennbar gößeren Detailreichtum liefert als die Digicams, die ich bislang in den Fingern hatte.

Gruss


----------



## thory (20. Oktober 2007)

falkd schrieb:


> Meistens wurde aber nur besch.... konvertiert. Man bekommt schon deutlich mehr Details aus den NEFs extrahiert, wenn man anstatt des beigelegten Tools Lightroom oder BB ranlässt. Den Rest kitzelt man halt mit der unscharfen Maske. Und: selbst mit der D70 gibt es deutliche Unterschiede wenn man (notorisch) eine drittel Blende unterbelichtet, bzw. darauf achtet, dass die Kamera im Histogramm nirgends anschlägt.
> 
> Falk D. (D70 + D1h)



Hallo Falk,

Du scheinst ein Experte zu sein. Ich weiß weder was ein NEF ist, noch sagt mir BB (=Big Betty ) oder Lightroom was. Ich nutze bei allen Kameras nur das jpeg Format und auf den Vergleich der jpegs beziehen sich auch meine aussagen. 
Solltest Du den einen oder anderen link wissen, der zu meiner weiterbildung auf diesem Gebiet dienen könnte, wäre ich Dir dankbar.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeagain (20. Oktober 2007)

Wer in der Nähe Freiburgs wohnt, der kann heute zum Tag der offenen Tür ins Radlabor / Olympiastützpunkt Freiburg pilgern - und sich Bike-Fotos und Abfahrtsfilme in einem Film anschauen, was mit Canon- und Sony-Equipments so alles möglich ist.


----------



## Coffee (20. Oktober 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Hallo Falk,
> 
> Du scheinst ein Experte zu sein. Ich weiß weder was ein NEF ist, noch sagt mir BB (=Big Betty ) oder Lightroom was. Ich nutze bei allen Kameras nur das jpeg Format und auf den Vergleich der jpegs beziehen sich auch meine aussagen.
> Solltest Du den einen oder anderen link wissen, der zu meiner weiterbildung auf diesem Gebiet dienen könnte, wäre ich Dir dankbar.
> ...



NEF (bei nikon) ist das gleiche wie das RAW format  quasi unkompremierte daten 

weitere infos

coffee


----------



## Fuzzzy (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich  schwör auf meine Sony Cyber shot. Schnelle Camera mit Einhandbedienung.
gruss


----------



## Vazifar (23. Oktober 2007)

und ich dachte schon, dass ich der einzige bin der eine spiegelreflex mit sich rumschleppt  
ich habe seit 2 monaten eine canon eos 400d dabei vorher eine uralte kompakte (canon ixus 330).

fast noch wichtiger als die akku-laufzeit (ein 2. akku lässt sich ja zukaufen), ist die brennweite. 

je mehr weitwinkel umso besser (meine meinung). obwohl die meisten kompaktkameras erst bei 35 mm anfangen, gibt es doch ausnahmen die teilweise hier schon genannt wurden (z.b. die lumix lx2).
ich möchte meine eos 400d nicht mehr missen, aber es muss nicht unbedingt eine spiegelreflex sein um gute fotos zu schiessen. für gute fotos ist immer noch die person hinter der kamera entscheidend.


----------



## falkd (23. Oktober 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> je mehr weitwinkel umso besser (meine meinung). obwohl die meisten kompaktkameras erst bei 35 mm anfangen, gibt es doch ausnahmen die teilweise hier schon genannt wurden (z.b. die lumix lx2).



Ich habe bei Sportaufnahmen meist auf dem einen Gehäuse ein 17-35mm 1:3,5 und auf dem anderen ein 70mm-210mm 1:2,8, ein 300mm 1:4. Da ich eher aus der Entfernung fotografiere, ist mir das Tele wichtiger. 
Mitnehmen, wenn ich selber beike, tu ich nur die "kleine" Nikon aus der 900er-Serie (Robust, handlich, optischer Sucher, externer Blitz und nicht sooo ärgerlich wenn entzwei). Da ist aber der Erwerb einer Canon G3 oder so angedacht. 



> ich möchte meine eos 400d nicht mehr missen, aber es muss nicht unbedingt eine spiegelreflex sein um gute fotos zu schiessen. für gute fotos ist immer noch die person hinter der kamera entscheidend.



Einerseits gibt Dir ein Helmut Newton recht, der in den letzten 10 Jahren seinen Schaffens am liebsten eine Olympus Bridge-Kamera benutzte. 

Andererseits stimmt es nur so lange, wie Du Deine Bilder exklusiv nach dem Motiv ("dem Auge" des Fotografen) und dem Erwischen des perfekten Augenblicks beurteilst. Und selbst bei letzterem stehen die kleinen den SLRs um Längen nach.

Sobald Du technische Aspekte mit hineinbringst kommen Faktoren hinzu, die auschließlich von großen Spiegelreflexen bedient werden. 
Als da wären der Dynamikumfang der Sensoren, die Möglichkeit Bild"optimierung"en abzuschalten, die puren Sensordaten zu speichern und diese am PC/Mac genau einzustellen, hohe Bildfolgezahlen oder einfach das Rauschverhalten.  
Die Qualität der Objektive ist bei den Kompakten auch stärker limitiert, als bei den Spiegelreflexen. Oder hast Du schon mal eine Kompakte mit 2,5 kG Gewicht gesehen?


----------



## Wenighaare (23. Oktober 2007)

Hatte die Fuji FinePix F31 dabei und muss sagen, die ist super schnell, macht gute Bilder, der Akku hat für 700Bilder gereicht, sie ist nicht Kaputt gegangen und sie ist schön leicht!
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Kamera nur ein Faktor der zu einem guten Bild führt,andere Faktoren sind genau so wichtig(Licht, Motiv, der Fotograf). 
Man kann mit ner "kleinen" nicht so genau auf die Situation eingehen wie mit einer Spiegelreflex, aber gerade beim AlpenCross ist mir das egal. Weniger Gewicht ist mir mehr wert und die Bilder sind trotzdem super geworden!

Fuji FinePix F31: Super Kamera für den AlpenX.


----------



## LB2 (23. Oktober 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Solltest Du den einen oder anderen link wissen, der zu meiner weiterbildung auf diesem Gebiet dienen könnte, wäre ich Dir dankbar.Gruss



http://www.dslr-forum.de/index.php
http://www.nikonpoint.de/


----------



## antique (23. Oktober 2007)

Leica V-Lux 1 nehm ich seit November 2006 auf Touren mit - bisher ohne jeden Defekt. Zweites Akku gekauft - mit Leica Objektiv, OIS (Wackeldackelverhinderer) und manueller Einstellmöglichkeit saugut für Unterwegs Aufnahmen. Kamera ist relativ leicht, so um 850 Gramm incl. Akku und zig Speicherkarten. 

Für Spezis wird sogar RAW angeboten - hab ich noch nie genutzt, kann dazu nix sagen. Telefunktion ist verdammt gut, selbst als Zuschauer lassen sich weit entfernte Actions sehr gut aufnehmen. 

Gibt davon noch ein Pendant von Panasonic - da iss aber die Software eher für asiatischen Geschmack abgestimmt  Farben kommen nicht so natürlich rüber. Mit Telekonverter von Schneider Kreuznach im kompakten Bereich fast unschlagbar. 

Hab noch ne R9 + DMR rumliegen - die benutze ich kaum noch weil viel zu schwer, unhandlich und mit den nötigen Objektiven iss der Rucksack besonders gut gefüllt. Ohne mich - DMR bleibt für Studio und Stativaufnahmen vorbehalten.


----------



## benne1989 (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich benutze eine FUJI FINEPIX S5600. Das praktische ist einfach das sie relativ günstig ist, n ordentlichen Zoom hat (10x optisch) und für eine normale Digitalkamera wahnsinnig viele Einstellmöglichkeiten hat, fast wie bei einer SLR. Das macht die Kamera vielseitig einsetzbar und auch schnelle Bewegungen sind gut zu fotografieren.


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Oktober 2007)

Was mich ja brennend interessieren würde: wie kalibriert ihr eure Bildschirme hinsichtlich ihrer Helligkeit? Meine Abzüge oder Ausdrucke passen nie mit der Anzeige am Bildschirm überein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (24. Oktober 2007)

Mitte des Jahres habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einer robusten, outdoortauglichen Knippse gemacht. Schnell habe ich aber erkannt, das der Trend mit immer kleineren Kameras mit immer kleineren Bedienungselementen nicht mit meinen Gliedmaßen kompatibel ist. Erst recht, wenn diese auch noch in Handschuhen stecken. Außerdem habe ich beim Fotografieren immer gern noch was Handfestes mit etwas Gewicht im Griffel.

Nahe am Rande der Verzweifelung, fiel mein Auge auf eine gerade neu erschienene Canon G7.







Ich war verliebt, endlich eine Kamera, die wie in meiner Jugend aussieht.  Mit schnell zu bedienenden Drehknöpfen, einem Sucher, Heavy Metal Gehäuse, gerade noch klein genug, um sie griffbereit am Rucksack zu tragen.

Verliebte sind ja selten klar im Kopf und deshalb wechselten schnell gültige Zahlungsmittel den Besitzer. Seitdem hat sich die Liebe nicht entscheidend abgekühlt.

Ich mache mal eine Liste der Vor- und Nachteile.

Vorteile

Sucher, einstellbar. Ich bin Vierauge.  

Liegt gut in der Hand, ist auch mit Handschuhen zu bedienen.

Einstellmöglichkeiten und Bedienung wie bei einer SLR, könnte Anfänger überfordern, aber im digitalen Zeitalter kostet ausprobieren ja kein Silber.

Gutes Display, einblendbares Histogramm und Hilfslinien.

Handling über die Drehknöpfe und Einstellrad auf der Rückseite topp.

Akkulaufzeit beträgt ca. 450 Fotos, ohne Blitz. Feldversuch auf diesjährigen Alpencross, Mitfahrer hatte zufällig auch eine G7.

Macht einfach gute Fotos.  


Nachteile

Gibt für den Preis objektiv gesehen technisch bessere Kameras.

Kein "richtiges" Weitwinkel, kann man aber im digitalen Zeitalter gut ausgleichen.

Empfindlichkeitsdrehschalter könnte etwas weniger drehfreudig sein, liegt aber auch an meiner knappen Kameratasche.

Warum so eine Kamera unbedingt 10 Megapixels haben muß, ist wohl nur dem zuständigen Marketingfuzzi klar.

Kein RAW Format, aber ehrlich, wer benutzt das als Amateur wirklich.


Ich finde eine SLR auf einem normalen Alpencross überflüssig, allein schon vom Handling her. Sicherlich bieten sie im direkten Vergleich eine bessere Qualität. Wenn man diese Qualität wirklich nutzen will, ist man aber auch beim Cross nur auf die Morgen- und Abendstunden angewiesen. Bei senkrecht stehnder Sonne bewegt die SLR auch keine Berge, sich kontrastreicher und schattiger zu zeigen.   Für reine Fotosessions in den Bergen würde ich natürlich auch eine SLR nehmen.

Ich habe mal größere Abzüge 60 x 40 cm vom selben Motiv zwischen einer guten Kleinbild und eine SLR verglichen Den Unterschied erkennt man höchstens, wenn man weiß, was mit welcher Kamera gemacht wurde. Uneingeweihte haben keine Chance.  

Eine SLR hat aber auch keine Motivklingel, gute Fotos werden immer noch vom Menschen hinter der Kamera gemacht.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## decay (24. Oktober 2007)

@on any day: schickes Ding, wenn man jetzt noch manuell durch drehen zoomen dürfte wärs perfekt 

Achja, bin Hobbyfotograf und kenne kaum jemanden der nicht RAW fotografieren würde.


----------



## antique (24. Oktober 2007)

decay schrieb:


> bin Hobbyfotograf und kenne kaum jemanden der nicht RAW fotografieren würde.




Wirklich??? Und was soll das bringen mit den unhandlichen und monströsen RAW Files? 
Die Files benötigen doppelt bis dreifach so viel Nachbearbeitung wie ganz normale JPEGs - ausserdem werden meine DNGs nicht erkannt. Ich hab nun ein ordentliches Equipment - und fotografiere nur in JPEG. Ausbelichtungen bis DIN A 3 sind ohne Probleme möglich - was brauch ich mehr? 

Kannst du mal in ein paar Worten den Vorteil von RAW Files erklären? Das wäre richtig nett und vorallem dein *Workflow* beschreiben wie du zu sehenswerten Ergebnisen kommst ist ganz besonders interessant. 

Hab einiges an Software gekauft: PhotoShop CS 3 (Update von CS 2), FixFoto, HDR Shop, Neat Image und noch ein paar kleinere Programme fürs bessere Betrachten. Bis jetzt hat mir noch niemand die Vorteile von RAW Files wirklich gut erklären können.


----------



## decay (24. Oktober 2007)

Einen "Workflow" in dem Sinne habe ich nicht, ich merke nur, dass ich bei kaputtem Weissabgleich oder falscher Belichtung mit RAW noch mehr Details rauskriege im Nachhinein.
Die Nachteile fallen bei mir nicht ins Gewicht, Plattenplatz ist günstig, CPU ist vorhanden, die Software aussenrum macht das Format beherrschbar (Lightroom bei mir).

vg, alex


----------



## antique (24. Oktober 2007)

Okay, das mit dem nachträglichen "rauskriegen" von Details bei vermurxten Aufnahmen hab ich schon öfters gehört. 
Wichtig bei nicht wiederholbaren Aufnahmen - fotografiere viel Architektur, Stilleben, Natur und Plätze, da mach ich halt bei nicht befriedigenden Ergebnissen weitere Aufnahmen. 

Lightroom muss ich mal testen, in diversen Foren wird *geschwärmt* von LR. 

Die meisten Fotos brauch ich mit maximal 60 bis 80 KB zu Illustrationszwecken im web. Da würde wahrscheinlich ne ganz billige Digiknipse reichen   - und trotzdem ist mein REchner notorisch zu klein. Zwei 250 GB Platten hab ich drin - eine zum dauerhaften Speichern von den Duplikaten und die andere für den täglichen Gebrauch. Beide Platten sind derzeit bei 98 oder sogar 99% Füllung angelangt. 
DVDs verratzen im Nu (im März 07 hergestellte DVD war im August nicht mehr einwandfrei lesbar trotz Marken Rohling und sorgfältiger Aufbewahrung) - ich kaufe halt einen weiteren REchner. Wenn die Duplikate im RAW Format vorliegen würden - wäre der Rechner schon längst viel zu klein geworden. 
Von einem Auftrag mach ich bis zu 1 800 Aufnahmen - die gehen alle zum Ausbelichter.


----------



## decay (24. Oktober 2007)

@antique: ja, eigentlich braucht man in Deiner Größenordnung dann aber schon irgendein Storage-Device und damit wirds endgültig OT  (oder externe Platten anstatt DVDs als Backup-Medium 500GB USB kosten doch soweit ich mich erinner keine 100 Euro mehr).

Lightroom solltest Dir unbedingt anschauen, grade bei der Menge an Fotos kannst Du da extrem viel Zeit sparen.

Ansonsten habe ich natürlich niemals die Bildmengen wie Du und mache das nur nebenbei. 1800 Aufnahmen in RAW sind happig


----------



## swe68 (24. Oktober 2007)

auch wenn es eigentlich OT ist.
Ich bin wieder auf RAW umgestiegen, weil ich einfach mehr Möglichkeiten habe, die Bildqualität zu verbessern. 
Gründe:
- Meine vorhergehende Fuji S3 pro lag im WB oft daneben (passiert mit der D200 und der D50, die ich jetzt habe, aber seltener)
- In der Bergfotografie sind die Lichtverhältnisse oft sehr schwierig, so dass ich mehr Möglichkeiten habe, Kontraste, Lichter, Tiefen auszugleichen, ohne einen Verlust zu haben.

Bis vor kurzem war mein Workflow:
- RAWShooter Essentials 
- Bei Bedarf Neat Image
- Bei Bedarf Adobe Photoshop Elements
Derzeit bin ich aber im Umstieg auf Nikon Capture NX


----------



## HgButtentee (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

bin auch oft mit einer D200 und etlichen Objektiven unterwegs.
Ab und zu wird auch noch ein Stativ umgeschnallt  

Ob ich Jpeg oder Raw verwende, entscheide ich oft erst vor Ort.
Bei großem Kontrastumfang ziehe ich ein Raw jederzeit dem Jpeg vor.
Das Umschalten ist ja flott passiert.
Meine Grundeinstellung ist aber immer Raw.

Gerade, wenn man Schatten aufhellen möchte, stößt man bei Jpeg schnell an die Grenzen, da hier pro Pixel lediglich 256 Helligkeitswerte (8 Bit)aufgezeichnet werden, bei einem 12 Bit Raw aber bereits 4096.
Damit sind die Reserven bei einem Raw natürlich ungleich größer.


----------



## emvau (25. Oktober 2007)

für alle, die es kompakt mögen:

hardware. panasonic lumix tz3:
16:9-format, damit 25mm weitwinkel 25mm,
optischer ent"wackeldackel",
brauchbarer movie-modus,
10fach zoom
hilfsliniengitter (bauch ich für panoramashots)

software ("workaround"):
faststone image viewer (batchumbenennen, -konvertieren, red eyes, bildbetrachter)
panorama studio
jpgilluminator ("retten" unterbelichteter bilder, verschatteter teilbereiche/ eine sensationelle software, die für mich das raw-format obsolet macht)
pro show producer (macht u.a. eine exe mit gefälligen diashsows: sound, panormafahrten, filmchen können eingebunden werden)

was ich gerne hätte: schwenkdisplay und eine möglichkeit, die lumix am helm zu befestigen (damit ließen sich dann schöne movies schießen). ansonsten ist es die perfekte kamera, die auf tour immer mittels karabiner und tasche an meinem brustgurt taumelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anaxagore (27. Oktober 2007)

ich schleppe meine dslr immer mit mir rum... wahlweise die d50 oder die d100

2-3 objektive gehören natürlich auch dazu... Rucksack muss ja voll werden 

bin völlig von den kompakten weggekommen... für ein richtig tolles bild kommt man einfach um ein dslr nicht rum... die einstellmöglichkeiten die es dort gibt und durch verschiedenste objektive, kann man einfach bessere bilder machen...


----------



## gerald_ruis (6. November 2007)

Danke für die vielen Tips und Hinweise. 

Ich hatte meine EOS 350D in einer Ortlieb Satteltasche. Für mich als Vorteil, dass man schnell an die Camera ran kam. Innerhalb der Satteltasche war sie in einer Fototasche verpackt. Leider hat die Camera, anscheinend durch das geschüttel, am Ende der Tour ein Focusierungsproblem gehabt. 

Zufall oder doch zuviel durschgeschüttelt?


----------



## tobone (30. Dezember 2008)

Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen eine wasser und stoßfeste kamera gekauft(Rollei x8) Wie ist eure Meinung dazu. Ist sowas sinnvoll fürs Biken oder nur für unterwasseraufnahmen usw. "Normale" Kompaktkameras machen halt etwas bessere Bilder (vor allem bei Innenaufnahmen) und haben zudem meist noch einen optischen Zoom. Habt ihr eure schonmal beschädigt oder zerstört (z.B. bei einem Sturz)
Hoffe auf viele Antworten

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## nightwolf (30. Dezember 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> (...) Habt ihr eure schonmal beschädigt oder zerstört (z.B. bei einem Sturz)
> Hoffe auf viele Antworten
> 
> Gruß  Tobi


Mir ist im Sommer die Digicam verendet. Grund primaer: x-mal rausgefallen aus dem Trikot, meist beim ueber-den-Kopf-ausziehen von Trikots ohne durchg. RV. _(Stuerze waren auch 1-2 dabei)_. Kaputt war sie dann aber einfach so, ohne konkreten Anlass.
Sehr hilfreich sind Trikots mit durchg. RV. da kann man alles drinlassen, auch wenn man sich mal umziehen muss. Die Umzieherei habe ich allerdings primaer beim Langstreckenfahren, wo man nachts weiterfaehrt und dann z. B. ein Unterhemd drunterzieht usw. Alles rausnehmen vor dem Umziehen ist auch wieder doof, da kannst Du dann abwarten bis Du mal irgendwas vergisst wieder einzupacken 
Ist bei MTB-Ausfahrten wohl eher nicht so das Problem.

Aber Du wolltest ja wissen wie man die Digicam kaputtbekommt und das habe ich jetzt beschrieben 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## bergsocke (30. Dezember 2008)

hab mir letztens die Olympus E 420 im Laden angeschaut.
die würde mir von der Größe  und vom Gewicht her gut gefallen.
Hat da wer Erfahrungen mit der Kamera, ist die Empfehlenswert ?


----------



## tobone (30. Dezember 2008)

Ist das die Olympus die auch stoß und wasserfest ist? Wenn je dann hatte ich die auch erst in der Hand. Ist halt die Frage ob man eine bis 10m wasserdichte Kamera (wie die Rollei) fürs Biken braucht. Vielleicht könnte man die 1m Fallhöhe auch mit ner gepolsterten Tasche wettmachen.
Muß mal überlegen ob ich sie behalte oder vielleicht doch umtausche. Sonst wär die Canon Ixus vielleicht eine Alternative. macht halt für fast denselben Preis etwas bessere Bilder. Ist halt nicht wasserdicht.........

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsocke (30. Dezember 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Ist das die Olympus die auch stoß und wasserfest ist?



davon hat mir der Verkäufer nichts gesagt. Hab nochmal hier
nachgelesen aber nix gefunden.


----------



## tobone (30. Dezember 2008)

Ok ich dachte eben das ist eine Kompakte


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Dezember 2008)

bergsocke schrieb:


> hab mir letztens die Olympus E 420 im Laden angeschaut.
> die würde mir von der Größe  und vom Gewicht her gut gefallen.
> Hat da wer Erfahrungen mit der Kamera, ist die Empfehlenswert ?



Die E-520 ist kaum größer, liegt aber deutlich besser in der Hand und hat einen eingebauten Bildstabilisator (im Gegensatz zur 420). Ich bin zufrieden, aber das ist sowieso Geschmackssache. 
Zu dem Thema würde ich auch eher im dslr Forum suchen.


----------



## martn (30. Dezember 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen eine wasser und stoßfeste kamera gekauft(Rollei x8) Wie ist eure Meinung dazu. Ist sowas sinnvoll fürs Biken oder nur für unterwasseraufnahmen usw. "Normale" Kompaktkameras machen halt etwas bessere Bilder (vor allem bei Innenaufnahmen) und haben zudem meist noch einen optischen Zoom. Habt ihr eure schonmal beschädigt oder zerstört (z.B. bei einem Sturz)
> Hoffe auf viele Antworten
> 
> Gruß  Tobi



also ich halte diese sogenannten outdoorkameras für einen reinen marketinggag. ok, wenn sie das wasser desser draußen halten, is das ein durchaus ein vorteil aber dass sie robuster sind glaube ich nicht. meine alte kompakte (ne olle lumix, aus der zeit, als canon noch marktführer bei den kompakten war) hat über die jahre einiges mitgemacht, auch einen sturz vom rad (is mir aus der hand geglitten) auf schotter.
meine neue (ricoh gx100) macht bisher auch alles mit und dazu zählen mindestens zwei härtetests. zum einen eine mehrtägige skitour im riesengebirge, wo die kamera mit reichlich schnee und feuchtigkeit in engeren kontakt kam. zum zweiten eine bike tour im elbsandstein beim miesestem wetter (ebenfalls jede menge feuchtigkeit und eben auch etwas dreck und sand... irgendwann kricht man die hände halt nich mehr komplett sauber). stoßfestigkeit musste sie bisher zum glück noch nicht beweisen, was ich auch so beibehalten zu versuche...

um noch einen kleinen vergleich zu ziehen: ich hatte mal ein outdoorhandy von nokia. der kompass und die taschenlampe waren ganz praktisch, aber genauso robust waren und sind auch alle anderen normalen telefone die ich davor und seitdem hatte/habe.


----------



## kroun (31. Dezember 2008)

ich mache jährlich an die 2000 fotos bei den biketouren... bis jetzt habe ich 4 kompaktkameras verschlissen... die mit abstand beste war eine alte Konica KF-500Z...machte die besten fotos in jeder situation...leider ist der zoom-knopf mittlerweile so weit reingedrückt, dass er nicht mehr rauskommt... wenn ich nur wüsste, wo ich noch so ein altes ding herkriege  ich würde es sofort wieder kaufen...überhaupt sind die neuesten kompaktkameras derart Schrott, das glaubt man kaum.


----------



## martn (31. Dezember 2008)

tolle pauschalisierung... aber stimmt schon, die alten kameras waren schneller, hatten bessere displays, ausgereiftere elektronik und software und überhaupt und sowieso... früher war eh alles besser!


----------



## Xaser87 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab oft meine Canon EOS 40D dabei, reicht


----------



## snoeren (31. Dezember 2008)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Ich hab oft meine Canon EOS 40D dabei, reicht


Ohja, die EOS 40D ist ja auch super kompakt und passt die Trikottasche.  
Ne DSLR Kamera würde ich auf nen AC oder ne Tour nur mitnehmen wenn die Bilder im Vordergrund stehen (Shooting etc.). Ansonsten tuts doch fast jede kompakte Digitale. Schnell sollte sie halt sein und nen Blitz haben um auch mal Gegenlichtsituationen abzudecken.


----------



## mw.dd (31. Dezember 2008)

Olympus µ830. Schön kompakt & für meine Schnappschüsse ausreichende Bildqualität - mehr muß ich nicht über die Alpen tragen. Mit einer passenden Tasche am Träger vom Rucksack befestigt und einem Band um den Hals gegen Absturz gesichert, kommt man auch ran, ohne von Rad steigen zu müssen. Die Bedienung ist mit langen Handschuhen aber etwas fummlig.


----------



## Xaser87 (1. Januar 2009)

snoeren schrieb:


> Ohja, die EOS 40D ist ja auch super kompakt und passt die Trikottasche.
> Ne DSLR Kamera würde ich auf nen AC oder ne Tour nur mitnehmen wenn die Bilder im Vordergrund stehen (Shooting etc.). Ansonsten tuts doch fast jede kompakte Digitale. Schnell sollte sie halt sein und nen Blitz haben um auch mal Gegenlichtsituationen abzudecken.



ich hab halt keine andere und schnell ist sie auch wenn man weiß mit ihr umzugehen^^ passt schon aber vom prinzip her haste recht hauptsache zack parat und gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (1. Januar 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Ich hab oft meine Canon EOS 40D dabei, reicht



so einen kübel habe ich mittlerweile auch... ist aber für die tägliche tour viel zu groß und unhandlich... und erschütterungen soll man auch vermeiden... und bei mir schüttelts schon ab und zu


----------



## simplesaiman (1. Januar 2009)

panasonic lumix tz5: gute auflösung, super weitwinkel für panoramaufnahmen. denke die kamera ist im moment vom preis-/leistungsverhältnis nicht zu toppen...


----------



## kroun (1. Januar 2009)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> panasonic lumix tz5: gute auflösung, super weitwinkel für panoramaufnahmen. denke die kamera ist im moment vom preis-/leistungsverhältnis nicht zu toppen...


aber sobald 1 tropfen wasser draufkommt, kannst du den ganzen kasten wegschmeissen (es verfällt sogar die garantie)...so war´s bi mir


----------



## emvau (2. Januar 2009)

ich hab meine panasonic tz3 immer dabei und die hat sich als außerordentlich robust erwiesen. bin aber nun kein ausdrücklicher regenknipser, denn da hab ich meist mit schlottern zu tun. 

die stiftung warentest kam übrigens vor weihnachten zu der enttäuschenden erkenntnis, dass die gesamte industrie mit der megapixel-protzerei auf dem holzweg entwickelt hat. die kompakte hardware kann nicht mehr mit diesen extraorbitanten auflösungen mithalten, wasam ende  zu einer deutlich schlechteren bildqualität führt. ergo: zu empfehlen sind ältere kameras mit weniger auflösung. 

das ganze hat sich schon am markt (bei ebay) ausgewirkt. eine tz3 geht da deutlich teurer weg als eine tz4 oder tz5. 
(ich suche eine zweite für meine frau, denn ich will auch mal mit drauf )

tja, verkehrte welt in der geiz-ist-geil landschaft.


----------



## rayc (2. Januar 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> die stiftung warentest kam übrigens vor weihnachten zu der enttäuschenden erkenntnis, dass die gesamte industrie mit der megapixel-protzerei auf dem holzweg entwickelt hat. die kompakte hardware kann nicht mehr mit diesen extraorbitanten auflösungen mithalten, wasam ende  zu einer deutlich schlechteren bildqualität führt. ergo: zu empfehlen sind ältere kameras mit weniger auflösung.



 Welche neuartige Erkenntnis  (das untermauert den schlechten Ruf die der stiftung warentest hat)
Das schreibt die c't seit Anbeginns dieses Jahrtausends 
Ich benutze seit 2004 eine Sony V3 mit 7MP, ist deutlich schneller als eine Canon G* bei gleicher Bildqualität. Aber bei der Lichtstärke kommt sie an meine alte Casio QV3500EX (Bj. 2000) mit 3MP nicht ran, leider ist diese Kamera sehr lahmarschig.

Momentan hätte ich ein ernsthaftes Problem meine Sony V3 zu ersetzen, ich sehe einfach nichts gleichwertiges auf den Markt.

ray


----------



## benne1989 (2. Januar 2009)

Das die hohen Megapixel Zahlen nur ein reiner Werbegag sind weiß doch jeder. Die Chips sind dafür viel zu klein. Deshalb ist das Rauschverhalten und die Bildqualität totaler Sch..ß. Aber wie schon erwähnt ist es traurig das Stiftung Warentest das jetzt erst feststellt.
Meine ist auch nicht kompakt aber sie macht spitzenmäßige Bilder:
http://www.amazon.de/FujiFilm-FinePix-Digitalkamera-Megapixel-10fach/dp/B000B69IDI


----------



## emvau (2. Januar 2009)

freilich das ist eine diskussion, die seit 2MP-zeiten geführt wird, wir reden hier über eine binsenweißheit.

aber dass das mittlwerweile für kompakte beinahe ohne ausnahme gelten soll, finde ich schon überraschend. richtig ärgerlich ist dabei, dass es auf dem aktuellen neumarkt überhaupt keine modelle mit kleineren chips (und damit besserer bildquali) gibt.  dass war bis vor zwei jahren eben noch anders.

eine schwäche meiner tz3 stört mich übrigens: der blitz ist bei innen-aufnahmen um weitwinkel (bei 16:10 übrigens 25mm) zu schwach. die ecken sind seltenst sauber ausgeleuchtet. aber ein ähnliches problem haben wohl alle kompakten.


----------



## simplesaiman (2. Januar 2009)

kroun schrieb:


> aber sobald 1 tropfen wasser draufkommt, kannst du den ganzen kasten wegschmeissen (es verfällt sogar die garantie)...so war´s bi mir



naja, kommt halt drauf an, wo der tropfen wasser hinkommt. da kann man denk ich bei jeder kamera pech haben...


----------



## besos (2. Januar 2009)

In den letzten Jahren hat mich zuerst eine Canon Powershot A70 und dann eine Canon Digital Ixus 430 bei diversen Touren begleitet. Bei Rucksacktouren immer in so ner kleinen Tasche am Schultergurt. Ist prima, da man auch mal während der Fahrt knipsen kann. Bei normalen Biketouren auch schon mal hinten im Trikot.
Nachdem die Powershot wegen Streifen im Bild ausfiel, hat nun auch die Ixus genau das gleiche Problem. Also, ich glaub ne Canon wird die nächste nicht mehr.

PS: Hat schon jemand eine mit GPS-Funktion? Was bringt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (2. Januar 2009)

besos schrieb:


> PS: Hat schon jemand eine mit GPS-Funktion? Was bringt das?



Ich würde keine Kamera mit inegrierten GPS nehmen, falls du kein GPS zur Navigation verwendest (möchtest) dann hole dir einen GPS-Logger.
Kostet so ab 50 aufwärts.
Stelle die Uhrzeit in der Kamera korrekt ein, den Rest machst du dann zuhause per Software:

Mit welchen Tools kann man Bilder geotaggen:

http://www.carto.net/projects/photoTools/gpsPhoto/
ist ein geniales Perl-Script welches unter allen Betriebssstemen funktioniert.
Sprich Perl und ExifTool müssen evt. installiert werden.
Vorteil ist dass das Geotagging automatisiert werden kann.
Die Exif-Einträge in den Bildern werden mit den Infos aus den GPX-Tracks ergäntzt.
Vorteil dieses Tools ist neben den Batch-Betrieb auch das gleichzeitige Erstellen einen KML-Files (für GoogleEarth) mit allen Bildern.
Nachteil, ist die Bedienung auf der Kommadozeile, was nicht jedermanns Sache sein dürfte.
Ich habe das ganze unter Mac OS X getestet. 
@stuntzi setzt das ganze unter Linux für seine LIVE-Reports ein!

http://www.earlyinnovations.com/gpsphotolinker/
Ist ein Mac OS X Programm, funktioniert wunderbar.
Manuelles und Automatisches Geotagging ist möglich und funktioniert wunderbar. Zur Kontrolle können Bilder in GoogleMap angezeigt werden.

http://geotag.sourceforge.net/?q=node/1
Ist ein Java-Programm, was somit auch unter jeden Betriebssystem läuft.
Voraussetzungen sind Java6 und ein installiertes ExifTool.
Dieses Tool habe ich nicht getestet.

http://www.gps-freeware.de/
GTA ist ein Windowsprogramm was neben Geotagging auch andere Dinge kann. Export von KML für GoogleEarth ist auch möglich.
GTA kann noch deutlich mehr (u.A. Höhendiagramme, ...
), für Windows-Anweder sehr lohenswert.

http://software.copiks.se/photomapper/index.php?lang=EN
Ist ebenfalls ein Windows-Programm.
Geotagging und KML-File Erzeugung sind möglich.
Dieses Tool habe ich nicht getestet.

hier noch ein Tool für Windows:
www.geosetter.de
kann auch KML erzeugen. 

Okay, war jetzt etwas OT 

Ray


----------



## emvau (2. Januar 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Okay, war jetzt etwas OT



aber informativ. danke!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (2. Januar 2009)

Ich hab bis jetzt auch immer so ne kompakte auf den Touren dabei gehabt, aber seit ein paar Wochen habe ich die Nikon D90 und ich muß schon sagen, das!!! sind Bilder, alles andere ist echt nur rumgeknipse und ich habe mich dann hinterher oft über die schlechten Fotos geärgert. Ok, Handlichkeit und Gewicht sind zwar nicht so der Brüller, aber das wiegen die Fotos dann wieder auf!!

Ich bin happy mit der DSLR!


----------



## tobone (2. Januar 2009)

Angeblich kann man sich ja immer auf Stiftung Warentest verlassen. Hab da eben mal angerufen, und die meinen um die 200 Euro wurden Kompaktkameras in den letzten Tests immer "befriedigend" getestet. 
Habt ihr noch ne Idee wo man verlässliche unabhängige Tests herbekommt?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## martn (2. Januar 2009)

woher kommt das eigentlich, dass soviele leute der stiftung warentest völlig blind glauben, ohne weiter zu hinterfragen? das nervt manchmal ganzschön...

gute tests gibts beispielsweise bei dpreview.com.

bei der qualität sollte man sich am besten auf die eigenen augen verlassen und vergleichbare(!) bilder verschiedener kameras vergleichen. gute tests liefern solche bilder gleich mit.


----------



## CyloC (2. Januar 2009)

Als robuste Kamera empfehlen sich z.B. Olympus 1030; Pentax W60, Ricoh G60. 
Ich hatte für meine Tochter die Pentax gewählt. Sie ist damit sehr zufrieden. Für eine immer-dabei-Kamera robust und Qualitativ gut. 

Madame hat die Lumix L2. Ich finde sie sehr gut, hat aber nichts in der rauen Natur zu suchen.

Ich werde mir irgendwann auch noch eine holen aber im Moment funktioniert noch meine alte Sony Cyber Shot. Laaangsam, klobig hat aber noch einen richtigen Sucher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## preshi (2. Januar 2009)

Bei Steves Digicams kann man sich Testbilder, Bedienung, etc. von vielen verschiedenen Kameramodellen anschauen.


----------



## rayc (2. Januar 2009)

techn. Daten kannst du z.B. hier http://www.digitalkamera.de/ einsehen.
Anhand dieser kann man die potentiellen Kandidaten schon eingrenzen.

testen würde ich immer persönlich (soweit es geht), das kann man ganz gut bei den medialen Geiz-Märkten. Kaufen würde ich da nicht, die sind meist unverschämt  teuer. Einfach Speicherkarte mitbringen, einige Fotos machen und dann zuhause vergleichen. Um Bewegtbilder nachzustellen nimmt man einfach ein Kind mit und lässt es herum toben  

Viel Spaß beim Testen 

Ray


----------



## MacB (4. Januar 2009)

N'abend!

Habe jahrelang mit ner Fuji Finepix 6800 meine Fahrten (AlpenX, viel Kanaren) bestritten. Für meine Zwecke wars gut und ich habe gerne damit gearbeitet (etwas älter, also etwas grösser = für mich angenehmer). Im laufe der Jahre hat sie aber so ihre Macken bekommen, so daß ich letzten Sommer ne billige Samsung abgegriffen habe (L200 für knapp 90 Eus). Ne Panasonic TZ5 war mir damals zu teuer. Als "immer-dabei"-Modell tuts die kleine Samsung jetzt ganz gut und vielleicht ist ja mal irgendwann der Wille für ne Pana da ;-)
Mit ner (D)SLR möchte ich nicht rumfahren - klar die Bilder sind besser, aber ich will biken und nicht schleppen/ne Fotoexkursion machen!

CU
Mac

edit: habe noch nicht gesucht: haben wir hier eigentlich nen extra Fotobereich für "nette" Urlaubsbilder?


----------



## trauntaler (4. Januar 2009)

CyloC schrieb:


> ...die Pentax gewählt. Sie ist damit sehr zufrieden. Für eine immer-dabei-Kamera robust und Qualitativ gut. ..



Kann das nur bestätigen, hab die Pentax Optio W20. Wasserdicht und robust, sowas nimmt man zum biken mit!

MfG Stefan


----------



## Nuckelhamster (5. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich mich 2x mit meiner DSLR auf Touren "abgeschleppt" habe, musste nun was "Kleines" her.

Die* Sony DSC W150* ist es geworden. 

Aluminiumgehäuse, klein, leicht (150 Gramm), schnell, knackige Bilder und ein paar Tropfen Wasser scheinen ihr auch nicht zu schaden. 5fach-Zoom und 30-mm-Weitwinkelobjektiv für Panoramaaufnahmen. Und die hat sogar noch einen Sucher ...

Die gibts hier für 128,90 Euro: http://www2.computeruniverse.net/products/90263863/sony-cyber-shot-dsc-w150s-silber.asp
Zahlreiche Usermeinungen gibts hier: http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=319774







Einzige "Nachteile": Memory Stick (geht aber, 4 GB kosten ab 16 Euro) und ein spezielles "Sony-Anschluß-Kabel", sprich, kein Mini-USB.

Ganz klarer Kauftipp für den Preis.


----------



## RedOrbiter (5. Januar 2009)

Auf AX kommt eine DSLR wegen dem Gewicht (meine ist ca. 1kg) und der Grösse nicht in Frage.

Ansonsten meine Kriterien wenn ich eine neue kleine Knippse kaufen würde:

- Sucher ist zwingend
- schluckt AA oder AAA Standartbatterien
- müsste ca. 8 - 10 Megapixel drauf haben (meine hat z.Z. 5MP)
- Weitwinkel wäre wünschenswert
- ca. 3fach Zoom oder grösser
- optischer Bildstabilisator
- Filmfunktion
- als Marke würde ich eine von Canon oder Nikon wählen

Die DSLR kommt nur dann zum Zug, wenn auf einer Tagestour das Augenmerk vor allem fotographisch ausgerichtet ist.


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Roberino (5. Januar 2009)

Ich habe seit 2006 eine Canon PowerShot A700 und bin damit mehr als nur zufrieden.

Betrieben wird sie mit zwei AA Batterien, hat nen SD Kartenslot und einen Mini USB Port und sogar noch einen Sucher (hab ich noch nie verwendet).

Filmfunktion gibts auch (dafür habe ich aber meine FlyCam) und 6 MPixel reichen (mir) aus.

Mittels der Fototasche von Deuter (Befestigung am Trageriemens des Deuters Transalp 30) auch sehr bequem mit einer Hand zu bedienen (nicht bei Downhills...)


----------



## Nuckelhamster (5. Januar 2009)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Auf AX kommt eine DSLR wegen dem Gewicht (meine ist ca. 1kg) und der Grösse nicht in Frage.
> 
> Ansonsten meine Kriterien wenn ich eine neue kleine Knippse kaufen würde:
> 
> ...


Bei dem Pflichtenheft bleiben nicht viele übrig:
http://www.penum.de/digicamtech/all...R6R7R8R9S0S1S2S3S4S5S6S7S8M0M2M3&COLS=AUTO&GO (Achtung, dauert etwas...)

Nix mit Nikon und nur eine Canon. Der Knackpunkt sind heutzutage die Standar*d*-Batterien. Dann muss man sich mal eben 2-3 Ersatzakkus bei eBay kaufen.


----------



## ADO (5. Januar 2009)

Hi ihr alle ,

ich habe immer meine Sony DSC W 70 dabei !!  
Plane aber mir eine Sony DSC T 500 zukaufen


----------



## Tomcatpilot (5. Januar 2009)

Hatte lange eine Olympus C480Zoom, die passte gut in die Tasche unterm Sattel. Als ich aber mehr ernsthaft fotografieren wollte, hab ich mir eine DSLR gekauft.
Aber mit dem Bike mitnehmen würd ich die auch nicht unbedingt wollen. 
Da meine Schwester mittlerweile die Oly hat, würde ich mir eine kompakte Kamera irgendwo leihen, kenne viele Leute, die eine haben. Extra kaufen rentiert sich für mich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (5. Januar 2009)

Auf der 2008er Transalp hatte ich nur die Canon Ixus 70 mit. Der Vorteil einer kleinen Kamera besteht für mich darin, dass sie sehr klein und leicht ist.

Ich habe die Kameratasche am linken Rucksackträger, so dass ich sie schnell greifen und wieder verstauen kann. Mit den Ergebnissen der Bilder bin ich zufrieden. Unter dem Link oben sind reichlich Beispiele zu finden.


----------



## thory (5. Januar 2009)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Auf AX kommt eine DSLR wegen dem Gewicht (meine ist ca. 1kg) und der Grösse nicht in Frage.



Für Dich nicht, ich habe seit einiger Zeit immer die DSLR dabei (D80 bzw D90), der Unterschied zur Kompaktkamera ist einfach zu deutlich:



 

 





> Ansonsten meine Kriterien wenn ich eine neue kleine Knippse kaufen würde:
> 
> - Sucher ist zwingend
> - schluckt AA oder AAA Standartbatterien
> ...



Überdenke nochmal die AA bzw AAA Anforderungen. Die modernen Lithium Ionen Akkus halten sehr lange und ein zweiter Akku ist klein und leicht. Das war früher auch mein Kriterium, das habe ich heute aber fallen gelassen. Schau Dir mal die canon G9 (kenne ich) bzw das Nachfolgemodell G10 (kenne ich nicht) an. Diese liefern für eine Kompakte die beste Bildqualität, was sowohl das Ergebnis einschlägiger Tests ist (z.B. www.dpreview.com) als auch meine Erfahrung ist. Verhältnismässig gute Movie qualität im HD Format bekommst Du mit der Samsung NV24. Deren Bildqalität empfinde ich allerdings als mässig. Die Canon kann leider nur VGA bei movies. 

Die Nikon Coolpix P6000 sieht vom Papier her ähnlich aus wie die Canon, nur nach allem was man in einschlägigen Foren hört kannste die vergessen.



> Die DSLR kommt nur dann zum Zug, wenn auf einer Tagestour das Augenmerk vor allem fotographisch ausgerichtet ist.



Das ist eine Frage der persönlichen Priorität: auf dieser 5 Tages tour war bei mir alles dabei: Wetterschutzklamotten für Höhen jenseits der 3000m Höhe, Protektoren und meine D80:





Ein wesentlicher unterschied zwischen DSLR und Kompaktknipsen ist auch der Autofocus -> langsamer Kontrast AF vs schneller Phasendetection AF.

Gruss


----------



## decay (5. Januar 2009)

@thory: danke für das Statement...  Nicht zu vergessen die fantastische Lumix LX3 

Habe meistens auch die DSLR mit mehreren Objektiven dabei, manchmal auch noch Blitze. Es sei denn Colin fährt mit


----------



## rexlee (6. Januar 2009)

Hatte lange Zeit eine Sony DSC-H5 mit 12x Zoom, 7M Auflösung und AA Batterien im Einsatz (15 Monate täglich). Jedoch entwickelte sich bei mir ein immer stärker werdender "Spieltrieb", den diese Kamera nicht mehr befriedigen konnte, also musste eine DSLR her.
Die Wahl fiel im Juni 2008 auf eine Canon EOS 450D, dazu das Battery Pack E5 für doppelte Akku-Laufzeit (und viel globiger!) und ein 18-200 Sigma Objektiv mit Vibrationsunterdrückung. Da kommt schon einiges an Gewicht zusammen und für eine sportlich gefahrene TransAlp möchte ich solch ein Monstrum nicht mitschleppen.





Beim Tourenradlen konnte ich das Gewicht jedoch gelassen wegstecken und war nach über 5 Monaten wirklich froh die erweiterten Möglichkeiten der DSLR nutzen zu können.
Ich denke auf eine TransAlp würde ich wie in einer der vorherigen Antworten erwähnt, eine Canon G9 / G10 verwenden - super Cam!


----------



## outfaced (6. Januar 2009)

G9 und habe vor bald auf G10 umzusteigen ... 




die Perfekte kamera für unterwegs
- das kampakteste Ding, daß so viel kann 
- Einstellmöglichkeiten so viel man will
- Qualität ist zwar mit DSLR nicht zu vergleichen, aber in 95% der Fälle nach entspr. Bearbeitung und Nutzen des RAW-Formats völlig ausreichend
- G10 hat nun endlich auch 28mm 

einzige alternative von Qualität und Fetures her, wenn man aber mit 24-60mm leben kann -- Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3 ... ist sogar noch kleiner





alles andere ist entweder zu schwer oder kann zu wenig

Mehr dazu gibt es hier


----------



## Neckarinsel (7. Januar 2009)

Ich habe eine

*Canon Digital IXUS 80 IS * 

die ist fast immer dabei


----------



## segelflieger (12. Januar 2009)

Jetzt könnt ihr lästern aber ernsthaft, ich hatte noch nie ne andere cam (hätte eh kein Geld) und was bringts mir wenn ich ne 400 Cam mitnehm und die danach im Arsch is? Die cam is überall dabei! Man kann sie beim Skifahren auch mit den dicksten Handschuhen bedienen is leicht, stabil nur hat keine Zoom ;-(
Aber immerhin hatse mich nix gekostet (Hab ich gewonnen...)


----------



## pedale3 (13. Januar 2009)

...hab die LX3 seit ein paar Monaten und find die nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert. Hier mal meine kleine bescheidene Abhandlung für Euch...

Konkret zum Biken:
- Günstiges Format und Gewicht.
- Toller Weitwinkel (24mm).
- Umständlicher extra Objectivdeckel.
- Sehr Edles Gehäuse, dass man mit Schweiss an den Händen garnicht anpacken will.
- Viele Schalter die sich unbeabsichtigt verstellen können und vor jeder Aufnahme kontrolliert werden müssen (Bildseitenverhältnis, Makro, Aufnahmemodus).
- Vermisse einen Sucher, vielleicht trifft mich das als Brillenträger mehr als andere (meine alte 3 MP hat einen, für die LX3 kostet der Sucher ca. 250 extra (Schluck!) und muß umständlich montiert&konfiguriert werden). Auf dem zugegeben riesigem TFT erkenn ich im Hellen nix.
- Im 10s Timer Modus macht Sie unverständlicher weise nur 3 Aufnahmen statt unendlich, d.h. Selbstauslöser Fotos erfordern weiterhin Turbo-Akrobatik. 

Allgemein:
- Aufnahmen geraten in den Grundeinstellungen zu Dunkel (siehe freds in den einschlägigen Foren zum Weissabgleich). Auch noch nach dem Firmware Update von Dezember sind die Aufnahmen Dunkel.
- Die Lichtstärke der Kamera wird vermutlich überbewertet, Fotos im Dunkeln verrauschen auch mit LX3 (mit Stativ), und stellt für mich im Nachhinein kein Kaufkriterium dar (Persönliche Meinung).
- Die Kamera, v.a. der AF, könnte zügiger sein.
- Keine Batterien, sondern Akku per externem Ladegerät zu laden (der Akku muss aus der Kamera entfernt werden um ihn zu laden, Ladegerät oder Reserveakku ist ggf. mitzuschleppen).
- Teils unglaubliche gute Auflösung und verlustfreier Zoom für 10 MP (hier fehlen mir wiederum Vergleiche zu aktuellen Modellen, daher "as is").

Fazit:
Sehr leistungsfähige Kamera (Features & Bildleistung) die dem User aber einiges abverlangt. Der Weitwinkel ist Hammer. Dazu ein Attraktives Format für Biker (Größe & Gewicht) und subjektiv ein sehr wertiges Gehäuse. Aber auf der Tour leider recht umständlich in der Handhabe.

Die LX3 ist sicherlich n tolles Teil und überrasch teilweise mit genialen Aufnahmen.
Mich als Knipskisten Oppa überfordert das Teil bisher allerdings mit den ganzen "Freiheitsgraden", Features und teils "unbrauchbaren" Grundeinstellungen. Den RAW Modus inklusive Nachbearbeitung der Bilder am PC hab ich bisher z.B. noch garnicht angetestet. Auch hierzu bietet die Kamera ne ganze Menge Features.
Den ungünstigen Weissabgleich soll man mit "User defined Presets"  in den Griff bekommen (sind dann fix über das obere Stellrädchen erreichbar). Dazu muss man sich allerdings genauer mit der Foto Materie beschäftigen und experimentieren um die optimalen Einstellungen zu finden.
Vom Format her stellt die Kamera für mich das Maximum dar, was ich noch auf ner längeren Tour mitschleppen möchte.
Überlege derzeit allerdings, ob ich nicht lieber wieder meine alte 3 MP Sucherkamera auf den nächsten AX mitnehme (Finepix F310). Die "alte" hat durchaus ihren Vorteile gegenüber der LX3.

Vergleiche mit anderen aktuellen Kameras hab ich übrigens keine.

Da die Kamra nicht gerade nen Pappenstiel kostet, überlegt lieber ganz genau ob die zu Euch passt!

/Pedale.


----------



## decay (13. Januar 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Den RAW Modus inklusive Nachbearbeitung der Bilder am PC hab ich bisher z.B. noch garnicht angetestet. Auch hierzu bietet die Kamera ne ganze Menge Features.



Wenn Du das mit dem Weissabgleich öfter versemmelst solltest Du Dich aber genau damit befassen.

lg, alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

